# Visa for Homeopath



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there,

I really need to know something very important, sincere advice required plz help.

I applied for my skill assessment with VETASSESS for HOMOEOPATH occupation (doc rcvd 23rd oct, positive assessment 26 feb'13).

Now the scenario is that my occupation is on CSOL schedule 2 List and currently no state list is reflecting this occupation, as it is a very rare occupation and not much in demand in australia that's why i feel it won't reflect in future too. But i have and add on qualification which i have received recently i.e MBA but not yet eligible for skill assessment to complete points and get nominated, I want to enter australia on my qualification of Homoeopath, please anybody show me a way out. I have my eligible relative living in regional area on PR but they can't sponsor me as my occupation is in Schedule 2 List not on SOL.

I complete my points i.e 65+ but currently no nominations. I myself think of few options below but don't know how to proceed.
1) Wait for lists to change (which is a very rare chance)
2) Employee sponsored nomination (but for that i have to look for an employer, is there anyway to get them to sponsor you, which i feel is too rare)?
3) Hopeful option i feel is OFF LIST nomination as i read on DIAC website that every state has 500 occupations to nominate an OFF List occupation on their sole discretion, if yes what's the criteria for it ?
4) I have heard state can nominate an occupation if you have some job offer letter for you occupation ?

I am totally confused but i don't want to loose my australian dream, help me folks on this..if anyone has some option do let me know...as the news of 'relative can't sponsor me came to me as a shock'


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Its unlikely you can get a visa if its not on the state list. Very occasionally they offer places to off list occupations but it will state clearly if they will except those applications at present or not. You can just apply and hope for the best if they are not inviting applications for such.

State nomination if you have a job offer only applies to those who are onshore and on the state list! 

If you had a job offer the employer could sponsor you for a temp or permanent visa. Thats about it really, if your occupation is not needed your relative isnt going to help you much.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> Its unlikely you can get a visa if its not on the state list. Very occasionally they offer places to off list occupations but it will state clearly if they will except those applications at present or not. You can just apply and hope for the best if they are not inviting applications for such.
> 
> State nomination if you have a job offer only applies to those who are onshore and on the state list!
> 
> If you had a job offer the employer could sponsor you for a temp or permanent visa. Thats about it really, if your occupation is not needed your relative isnt going to help you much.


Thanks fr your response...
How big should be an employer ? My friend there in sydney is a practicing naturopath for years now....is he eligible to sponsor me ?

Secondly with a job offer onshore does it really require a defined visa or it can sponsor on visitor visa also...?

Awating response...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

No he probably can not sponsor you. There needs to be a genunie job that an australian can not fill and that you and your skills are the best for the role.
The sponsor needs to spend a substantial amount of their profits each year on staff training also.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi shel,

Is there any possibility that my occupation which is under schedule 2 of CSOL may get into Schedule 1 in next year updation...do they interchange occupations regularly....What if i get an offer letter to teach in an naturopathic/homoeopathic college do they then demand for teaching skills also as currently the lecturer there is just a homoeopath not at all with a teaching occupation ?

Regards


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2013)

They change the sol dependent on the need for workers. It may be on there soon or never again. 

You could apply for teaching jobs and would need to have the qualification listed in the advert. If they do not need a teaching degree that is fine. Most jobs in uni wouldn't need a teaching degree but would want an MA sometimes PHD and work experience. If you get the job and they are willing to sponsor DIAC will need to see you are suitably qualified according to what they need and the job entails.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot shel for your concern.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi shel,

I appreciate your replies for my queries.
As my occupation Homoeopath (252212) is not on any current demand list but Naturopath (252213) is there on SA list. So, I was thinking to apply my wife's (who have a same qualification as mine i.e certified Homoeopath with six years of self employed experience) skill assessment to Vetassess as Naturopath (252213) as both the occupation are very relevant. I checked the DIAC website it states highly relevant qualification and 1 year experience and nearly 70% of subjects are same and Homoeopathy too is a subject in Naturopath. Both are also under same group and registration and licensing is not mandatory.

What do you think if I submit 6 years of experience of Naturopath and Bachelor's qualification of Homoeopath is there any chance ? (kindly go through both the qualifications on DIAC website) 
Currently SA list is showing Naturopath as High availability status, as skill assessment will take time to come by August and lists will change by that time, if an occupation has high availability status as of now is there any possibility that it should continue in the next list also?
What is the application Fees for SA sponsorship?
Is student visa route to PR is still there in south australia?

Awaiting response...
Thanks and regards


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

_shel said:


> They change the sol dependent on the need for workers. It may be on there soon or never again.
> 
> You could apply for teaching jobs and would need to have the qualification listed in the advert. If they do not need a teaching degree that is fine. Most jobs in uni wouldn't need a teaching degree but would want an MA sometimes PHD and work experience. If you get the job and they are willing to sponsor DIAC will need to see you are suitably qualified according to what they need and the job entails.


 Hi shel,

I appreciate your replies for my queries.
As my occupation Homoeopath (252212) is not on any current demand list but Naturopath (252213) is there on SA list. So, I was thinking to apply my wife's (who have a same qualification as mine i.e certified Homoeopath with six years of self employed experience) skill assessment to Vetassess as Naturopath (252213) as both the occupation are very relevant. I checked the DIAC website it states highly relevant qualification and 1 year experience and nearly 70% of subjects are same and Homoeopathy too is a subject in Naturopath. Both are also under same group and registration and licensing is not mandatory.

What do you think if I submit 6 years of experience of Naturopath and Bachelor's qualification of Homoeopath is there any chance ? (kindly go through both the qualifications on DIAC website)
Currently SA list is showing Naturopath as High availability status, as skill assessment will take time to come by August and lists will change by that time, if an occupation has high availability status as of now is there any possibility that it should continue in the next list also?
What is the application Fees for SA sponsorship?
Is student visa route to PR is still there in south australia?

Awaiting response...
Thanks and regards


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

If vetassess will pass you a skills assessment as a naturopath with a homeopath degree go for it. 

Lusts can change at any time and with the nature of your occupation it may or may not be there.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi shel,

kindly look into my new thread as I have now applied on the basis of my wife's qualification for a new occupation 411611 and please suggest. It is under the name Self employed.


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

"I have applied for the Anzsco code 411611, Massage Therapist (SA CSOL) as a self employed professional, and I believe I should get a positive Skill assessment from Vetassess. As I have heard it is difficult for self employed professionals to get positive results.
I have applied with following documentation:

1. Experience certificate
2. Statutary Declaration
3. PAN details and Income tax returns
4. Qualification details which is not Highly relevant but closely related "Homoeopathy", as Alternative Medicine, Bachelors degree (As it is a Group C occupation)
5. Primary and secondary qualifications
6. Statement from my Chartered Accountant
7. Self Employment proofs such as purchase bills, Invoices and photographs, registrations and client testimonials etc.
8. Resume

Kindly guide me if for my chances to get positively assessed and afterwards possibility of Visa grant as a self employed professional."


----------



## patilmayur (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi Homeme,

I am planning to apply for CSOL 252212 for my wife, she is a homeopath doctor. Have you got invitation?

Thanks in advance!


----------

